# Temps auslesen  /  Rainmeter  /  Rocket Dock



## choolio (16. November 2011)

Hallo Community, ich bin gerade dabei meinen Desktop zu gestalten, dabei habe ich mich an das [TUT] im Sticky gehalten.

Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage.
Ich suche such ein Programm, dass mir möglichst genaue Werte für die Temperaturen von GPU,CPU und Mainboard angeben kann. Im bestenfall sollte es noch eine Möglichkeit geben, diese Anzeige immer auf dem Desktop in realtime á la Rainmeter-Skin laufen zu lassen. 

Und allgemein, welches Programm eignet sich am besten zum Auslesen der Temps?



Und zu letzt, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Windows-Taskleiste komplett auszublenden, und den Start-Button in Rocketdock einzubinden? Rechts unten gibt es in der Windows7 Taskleiste auch noch einen kleinen"Tastmanager", der laufende Programme anzeigt. Den würde ich per Button auch gerne in RocketDock einbinden.


Danke schon mal im Vorraus


ps.: Sehr wichtig wäre mir auch, wenn mir jemand erklärt, wie ich die realtime Suchfunktion im Windows7 Start-Layout in Rocketdock einbinden kann. Das wäre sehr sehr genial


----------



## Blutengel (16. November 2011)

Also was Rainmeter betrifft hällst Du Dich mal am besten an diesen Thread.

Ich nutze für die CPU Core Temp und für die Graka hab ich ein Tool in der Windows Sidebar. Core Temp zeigt mir die Temps auch in einem Sidebarpanel an. Findest Du beide hier.

Die Taskleiste hab ich nur auf "automatisch ausblenden".

Startbutton für Rocketdock gibts hier.


----------



## choolio (16. November 2011)

okay, der inspector scheint gut zu sein. Aber der Startbutton lässt sich zwar einbinden, öffnet allerdings beim Anklicken immer wieder die Tastkbar. Ist also eine einfacher Verknüpfung, ich suche etwas, dass die Taskbar überflüssig macht. Quasi nur den Startknopf an einer anderen Stelle, eben in Rocketdock.

Kennt sonst noch wer ein Gedget, dass zuverlässig die CPU/Mainboar Temps anzeigen kann? (sodass man nicht extra ein Programm öffnen muss, sollte mit windows startetn und in realtime aufm desktop als gadget anzeigen)


----------



## mattinator (16. November 2011)

choolio schrieb:


> Kennt sonst noch wer ein Gedget, dass zuverlässig die CPU/Mainboar Temps anzeigen kann? (sodass man nicht extra ein Programm öffnen muss, sollte mit windows startetn und in realtime aufm desktop als gadget anzeigen)


 
Auch Gadget's sind Programme. Sie haben nur eine spezielle Architektur und Schnittstelle zum Aero Desktop. Der Open Hardware Monitor ist zwar ein normales Programm, das nach dem Start ein Icon im Tray-Bereich hinterlegt, unterstützt jedoch viele Sensoren und bietet selbst ein Gadget (Open Hardware Monitor - CPU Temperature, Fan Speed and Voltages in a Free Software Gadget). Mit ähnlicher Funktionalität und eigenem Gadget gibt es noch HWiNFO32 / HWiNFO64 (HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools). Mir persönlich gefällt jedoch das Design des Gadget's nicht so sehr. Den Autostart mit dem System ist einfach konfigurierbar. Wie von Blutengel erwähnt, eignen sich für die Integration in Rainmeter wohl auch die anderen Gadgets von OrbLog (OrbLog » Sidebar Gadgets).


----------

